# Routing Plywood



## kmdsouza (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Is plywood ok to work with a router? Or does it chip when worked on? Is MDF better to work with? Or Ply?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kmdsouza

The normal Plywood can be nasty to rework with the router, brich plywood reworks well, plywood as you know as layers of wood and when you route it you are working with the grain and against the grain and it will chip out, MDF works well but it's just saw dust glued up as a board and is hard on the bits.

I like to use MDF, it's true (i.e. 3/4" is 3/4" unlike plywood ) and will come out clean on the cuts but it must be painted most of the time (called sign board sometimes ) or a seal job, because it will pickup moisture like a sponge and should Not be used for outdoor projects.

Just my 2 cents.
Bj 




kmdsouza said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is plywood ok to work with a router? Or does it chip when worked on? Is MDF better to work with? Or Ply?


----------



## kmdsouza (Mar 25, 2007)

does it get worse with hdf?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry Not to sure what "hdf" is 

Bj 




kmdsouza said:


> does it get worse with hdf?


----------



## kmdsouza (Mar 25, 2007)

high density fiberboard - hdf
like medium density fiberboard - mdf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 
Now I know what you are talking about, sometimes call hardboard a real router bit killer 
Sold in 1/8" to 1/4" thick the norm with or without holes for hanging tools on.

About the same for floor laminate stock, a real bit killer also, construct from layers of material bonded together with resin glue the norm.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

KM, you might like the most recent post in my blog. It is about bits and addresses some of your questions. You can view it by clicking here: http://blogs.routerforums.com/Mike/


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I've had pretty good luck routing plywood... cabinet grade ply... NOT the borg ply!
... for basically dados & rabbets... nothing fancy...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You can do dados and rebates fine in most plywoods but for edge details it is fairly problematic. MDF and substrates like that are definitely bit killers like bj says but they will rout ok otherwise. 

Corey


----------

